
LineageOS beats Google to the punch, fixes 'KRACK' WPA2 vulnerability in Android - blablablaat
http://www.androidpolice.com/2017/10/17/lineageos-beats-google-punch-fixes-krack-wpa2-vulnerability-android/
======
sigmar
Huge fan of LineageOS, but this isn't a great comparison. While Google
probably found out about Krack earlier than the Lineage team. They aren't
going to break their normal monthly security release schedule for it.

~~~
edwintorok
The vulnerability wasn't released as soon as it was found, it was released
upon a certain date, and looks like Google is releasing multiple patches a
month anyway:
[https://source.android.com/security/bulletin/](https://source.android.com/security/bulletin/)

------
Yuioup
Now that's hardly a fair comparison. Huge difference between a fledgeling
project and a massive ecosystem that is Android.

~~~
bobcallme
How is Lineage OS a "fledgeling" project since it has original roots going
back more than 8 years? While Lineage OS does not work on all "Android"
devices, it does still support a wide range of them.

~~~
Yuioup
Crap. I got LineageOS confused with PostmarketOS. I stand corrected.

------
therealmarv
so, who will be hurt if Google releases this time a non monthly security
update? E.g. I don't see any sysadmin related tasks to this. Look e.g. on a
big competitor: Apple is releasing whenever there is something new/important.
Why cannot Google go the same way. What's so wrong when there is a October
17th security update?

I mean... it takes anyway a couple of months until many vendors will implement
the upcoming November patch.

